# [SOLVED]: Help needed with cfg80211 spamming logs

## hippy-ted

Hi, since upgrading from gentoo-sources-3.8.13 to 3.10.7-r1, my logs have been spammed with this every 3-5s:

```
kernel: cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: 97

kernel: cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

kernel: cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

kernel: cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

kernel: cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

kernel: cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

kernel: cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

kernel: cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

kernel: cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

```

This is on a Thinkpad T420 with Centrino Advanced-N 6205 AGN wireless card, using the iwlwifi driver. 

The wireless connection still seems to work, which distinguishes it from many similar reports on the web that I've seen.

/etc/modprobe.d/cfg80211.conf contains:

```
options cfg80211 ieee80211_regdom=UK
```

/etc/conf.d/net contains:

```
modules="!iproute2 !iwconfig"

modules_enp0s25="dhcp"

modules_wlp3s0="wpa_supplicant"

config_wlp3s0="dhcp"

dhcp="release"

wpa_supplicant_wlp3s0="-Dnl80211"
```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf contains:

```
ctrl_interface=/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=1

country=GB

network={

        ssid="............."

        scan_ssid=0

        psk="..............."

        priority=5

}
```

These are my loaded modules:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

iwlmvm                 97018  0 

acpi_call               4424  0 

tp_smapi               16678  0 

thinkpad_ec             4005  1 tp_smapi

btusb                  16933  0 

bluetooth             219597  2 btusb

iwldvm                131694  0 

mac80211              444760  2 iwldvm,iwlmvm

kvm                   408601  0 

crc32c_intel           14215  0 

microcode               7407  0 

pcspkr                  2006  0 

iwlwifi                85106  2 iwldvm,iwlmvm

cfg80211              462180  4 iwlwifi,mac80211,iwldvm,iwlmvm

thinkpad_acpi          70282  0 

e1000e                196865  0 

rfkill                 18530  4 cfg80211,thinkpad_acpi,bluetooth

shpchp                 26776  0 
```

I have ensured that power management is off for wlp3s0 and Network Manager and wicd do not run as mentioned elsewhere.

What else should I check?Last edited by hippy-ted on Mon Sep 30, 2013 2:22 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Terrere

hi,

my X230 with Centrino Advanced-N 6205 AGN wireless card, (rev 34)

try:

/etc/conf.d/net:

```

...

wpa_supplicant_wlp3s0="-Dwext"

...

```

bb

----------

## hippy-ted

Hello Terrere, thanks for your help,

 *Terrere wrote:*   

> try:
> 
> ```
> 
> ... 
> ...

 

I tried that but cfg80211 still spammed my logs. In fact the spam continues even when /etc/init.d/net.wlp3s0 is stopped.

So now I've built a new kernel with 

```
CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG=y
```

 and syslog now endlessly reports:

```
kernel: cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: 97

kernel: cfg80211: Timeout while waiting for CRDA to reply, restoring regulatory settings

kernel: cfg80211: Keeping preference on module parameter ieee80211_regdom: UK

kernel: cfg80211: Kicking the queue

kernel: cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

kernel: cfg80211: Ignoring regulatory request Set by core since the driver uses its own custom regulatory domain

kernel: cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

kernel: cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

kernel: cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

kernel: cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

kernel: cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

kernel: cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

kernel: cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
```

The line Ignoring regulatory request Set by core since the driver uses its own custom regulatory domain looks important, but I'm not sure I understand it yet.

----------

## hippy-ted

Oh dear! I think its all a matter of country codes. It seems that when I change /etc/modprobe.d/cfg80211.conf from

```
options cfg80211 ieee80211_regdom=UK
```

to

```
options cfg80211 ieee80211_regdom=GB
```

all my troubles are over! The Irish might have something to say about that!

----------

